# Does anybody own a horse with this chipnumber



## mighty (9 July 2010)

Would you please contact me if you own a horse with the following chipnumber  981098100507960 he has been found in france


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 July 2010)

Is he stolen?


----------



## mighty (24 July 2010)

we dont know he was found in a field in france the people rang the police he was not  mentioned as missing but the vet got his chipnumber it was inserted in spain in 2006 i have rang everywhere, in spain they have no database of inserted chips can you imagen i contacted the firm that sold the chips, now i am trying to find the vet who did it so maybe i can find the owner


----------



## bj666 (24 August 2010)

Good on you ..... its not often that people go the extra mile .... I hope you find the owner . I've had 2 friends that have had their horses sold whilst on loan and the worry that they have gone thru /going thru is awful . So well done for the time and effort you're putting in !


----------



## aduffield (25 August 2010)

Have you run the number through NED as I thought all chips beginning with a 9 were of british origin like chips with a 5 come from Holland and chips with a 3 come from Ireland?


----------



## Waterborn (25 August 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&gid=26859429016#! Try this link on Facebook, the chip number is on here


----------



## aduffield (25 August 2010)

Spain isn't the only country without a national data base for micro chip Britain doesn't have one either. Some are registered on NED but there is no requirement to do so, so this makes finding the information on the owner of a chipped horse somewhat difficult.


----------



## mighty (25 August 2010)

its terrible to find it back, I have been in contact with the spanish firm that bought the chips from an Italien firm, I then contacted the spanish firm, so  they could tell me which vet put the chip in , so that I could trace the Owner, they cant help me.
They cant find the vet, it's unbelievable the horse is  from nowhere, no reports from a stolen or lost horse.
What to do ?


----------



## mighty (25 August 2010)

Waterborn said:



http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&gid=26859429016#! Try this link on Facebook, the chip number is on here
		
Click to expand...

i put that on facebook


----------



## bj666 (25 August 2010)

Where is the horse now? Where was the horse found and if on someones land what did they say about it being there ? Had it suddenly arrived or had someone left it there ? I assume Police asked around . I know you said the people called the Police but had it been there for long ? Some people say an animals not theirs so they dont have to look after it anymore !!


----------

